# Simple boring bar holder for the Taig lathe



## [X]Outlaw (Nov 25, 2014)

This is a simple boring bar holder I made for my Taig lathe to hold a boring bar with a 1/4" shank.

 It features two bolt holes to prevent rotation under heavy cutting as  well as a relief pocket on the bottom to maximize clamping force of the  mounting bolts. The tool is secured via two set screws.

Since making this holder my collection of boring bars have increased quite a bit. I'm going to be designing a new holder that allows different size bars to fit as well as be able to set the cutting tool height by rotating it in the holder.
















Chevy


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 25, 2014)

very beautiful work.
why buy it if you can make it, and make it look as good as it functions!!!!


----------

